# 182 magnetic crane



## dbyll (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. I always get help here. I just got a 182 crane with black buttons and looks great. I need to rewire the magnet and find out why it will not swing left and right. the cable up and down works. when I try the swing the motor runs but the uper gear does not turn. I can't seem to find a break down on this. Greenberg repair manual and Libray Osons show nothing. Anyone with some help or ideas? Thanks again gary


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The Greenberg repair manual shows the wiring diagram for the 165 crane, which I am going to guess is similar to the 182 crane. Olsens shows a parts list for the 182 and it includes a coil assembly and a plunger and yoke assembly. A guess is that the coil energizes the plunger and yoke to slide a gear to mesh with the motor and main gear to turn the cab. Check to see that the plunger/yoke assembly is free to move. You may need to disassemble the unit to clean the motor and gears, and lubricate everything.

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is an issue with those that an adjustment goes out of whack and keeps the crane from swinging, I'll try to find a reference.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

:sly: This is when pictures should appear from someone who owns one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I don't own one, but I've seen it posted about the issue.


----------



## dbyll (Oct 22, 2011)

*182 crane*

To those who tried to help out. Thank You. I took this little crane apart with care. I had trouble with 1 screw which was under the crane. I took 4 screws out and by lifting very carefully the complete coil and motor gearing can be seen. The coil does control what function is used. Up and down and right left swing. I could not fine any thing loose or broken. I moved the coil plunger back and forth a few times and tried the crane. To my suprise the crane moves left and right. It will make a full turn. I only have to rewire the magnet next. I hope this can be done. The coil has small what I will call dog gears which control each function. They engage the main gear shaft driven by the motor. I hope this will help others in the next repair. I'm sorry I don't have a way to take photos. I will work on this also. PS anyone every tried to rewire the coil or leads to the magnet. Thanks again. gary


----------



## phranzdan (Apr 4, 2012)

*wiring for 182 crane*

I am currently installing one on my layout. The crane uses a 6 conductor cable between the crane and the controller. The schematic for the 165 looks very similar although I have not verified it is exactly the same. I have serviced a number of these and the main problem centers around the clutch mechanism. The solenoid engages to change the drive form cab to hoist. There is a small coil spring in the mechanism which needs to have the correct tension or the mechanism will not remain engaged in the desired function. Look at the information for the 282 crane beginning on page 417 of the Greenberg manual. The diagram is different but the mechanical description is similar. I hope this helps. Regards Phranzdan


----------



## CW Burfle (Jan 11, 2012)

There is a major difference between a 182 and a 282 crane.

The 182 has two separate solenoid / clutch mechanisms. One for swing and one for hoist. 

The 282 only has one solenoid / clutch mechanism. 
When the solenoid is not energized, I believe the motor will swing the crane. 
Energize the solenoid, and the motor hoists the hook/magnet. (or is it the other way around?)

It is common to find 282 cranes with damaged ring gears (cast into the base of the part of the crane that swings). 

Just my opinion, the 182 crane is a much nicer mechanism.


----------



## David 1005 (Jul 1, 2012)

To get the magnet apart, there is a screw eye on top of it that the hook attaches to. That is also the screw that holds the whole thing together. There are a lot of parts in the magnet. Keep track where they go. There is a reproduction wire harness with the soft wire and soft sleeve required to get the magnet to hang straight. I think Jeff Kane has them. If you have to rewind the magnet coil let me know and I might be able to find the coil data. The springs that make the clutches work are also available from Jeff if you need to replace them.


----------



## tootle (Dec 11, 2013)

As noted, the magnet consists of several pieces. Once you unscrew that fat screw eye on top, the core and and inner cover will drop out. The lead goes through the outer cover, then the inner cover, and then bifurcates to go though two small holes in the core spool. At that point each individual wire is soldered onto the respective ends of the coil wire. You'll have to peel back some paper covering to get at those connections. You can re-cover it later with a piece of masking tape.

The two worst parts of the job are getting those solder joints apart and stripping back the cloth covering on the new leads so you can solder them onto the coil ends. Be careful with the coil ends, especially the lead that goes to the center of the coil. They're thin and fragile and you don't want to break them off. If bad comes to worse, just cut off the old leads and solder the new ones onto what's already there; you should still be able to get the assembly back together.

As far as stripping the cloth covering off the new leads goes, I've heard a couple of tricks that guys have used. Some tape the area before using a wire stripper, some will paint it or use nail polish or even some super glue to produce a harder material that won't unravel when you try to cut it. Good luck.

It's not difficult, just take your time.

I do have a picture of a magnet that has been taken apart, but I'm not savvy about how to post it here. I'd be happy to send a copy, just send an e-mail to [email protected] and I'll send it along. Same goes for anyone who'd be willing to post it here.


----------

